# Four Days of FREE Photoshop Intensive Online Training Sept 20-23



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2011)

If you can set aside 4 days to do it online, you can get training that would cost $80 for free. If not, you can buy rights to watch the course at your leisure for $80 if paid in advance or $100 later. 

Either way, it seems like a very good deal.

Typically, you can ask questions via twitter, and if several ask a important question that is not covered by the course, it will be addressed. With many thousands of viewers, individual help is impossible.

http://www.creativelive.com/courses/photoshop-cs5-lesa-snider


----------

